# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  valvula anti-retorno -- help!

## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

Viva pessoal!

Como ando a montar um projecto novo preciso de ajuda em algumas arestas... pelo menos naquelas em que tenho mais duvidas ou que, por e simplesmente, não sei.

Vou ao que interessa:

No returno, a agua saí da sump pela bomba até a um scwd e daí para o aquario. Entre a bomba e o scwd queria colocar uma valvula anti-retorno, visto que o retorno é feito por um furo no vidro de baixo, em que o tubo vai estar completamente submerso, por entre a RV.

A dúvida é:

Só encontro valvulas anti-retorno (para tubo de 25) na aquaristic.net. O seu preço é exorbitante... cerca de 50 ou mais, isto sem portes... e tambem acho um bocado ridículo mandar vir somente uma valvula anti-retorno da alemanha. So os portes seriam quase um terço do valor da valvula. 
Encontrei uma drogaria/artigos para piscinas/jardins que tinham uma valvula anti-retorno de esfera - encaixe rapido. O problema é que no interior tem uma es

Alguem sabe onde posso encontar estas valvulas, a preços em conta e de preferência no Algarve? (sou de Quarteira). Se souberem de outros sitios, desde que façam envios, tudo bem.

Cumprimentos,
Ricardo Costa.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Vê aqui Cepex e aqui Tecnipool e aqui Artigos Nauticos e aqui Macolis e aqui Prilux
Seguramente que há mais e se puderes visita grandes superfícies dedicadas ao bricolage que talvez encontres seja na secção de pichelaria, seja na secção de piscinas ou jardinagem e rega.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Eu jamais usei e jamais usaria uma valvula dessas. 
É imprescindível testar regularmente seu funcionamento e garantir acima de qualquer outra coisa que esteja funcionando perfeitamente. É só deixar passar um pouco de tempo e a sujeira e outras coisinhas podem impedir a valvula de funcionar e ai sim a desgraça esta armada e pronta.

Prefiro usar os sistemas simples e tradicionalmente usados para (como voces dizem) desferrar o sifão. Basta um furinho mínimo de um lado do SCWD, um pedaço de mangueira e pronto, vai te custar 50 centavos de euro.


Mauricio

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

Pedro,

Obrigado pela rapida resposta, contudo nessas lojas encontro material que nao me parece aquarium-safe, visto ter partes metálicas, etc.

Maurício, obrigado também, contudo não percebi a ideia de desferrar o sistema pelo SCWD.

Cumprimentos,
Ricardo Costa.

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas :Olá:  
Concordo a 100% com o Mauricio, em três tempos a valvula vai acomular detritos e outras coisas e irá perder o efeito, e quando deres por isso ....tens uma inundação. Essas valvulas além de retirarem bastante caudal, ainda tens a agravante do SCWD. conclusão vai-te chegar um fio de agua ao aquário.
Um abraço.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

O SCWD é somente o divisor do fluxo de agua, então não é necessário ter o sistema dos dois lados, um só ja resolve. E ainda, o SCWD não é o elemento final do retorno da agua, voce deve ter uma mangueira ou cano e um direcionador certo, é isso faça o furinho no direcionador.

Mauricio

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

Viva pessoal.  :Olá:  

Afinal não vou usar o SCWD. Os contras venceram em relação aos possiveis prós que iria ter usando-o.

Desta feita, vou fazer da seguinte maneira: (fica a imagem porque vale mais do que 1000 palavras certo? eehhe)



O problema é mesmo encontrar uma valvula compativel com:

1º Aquarios de agua salgada (a maior parte deles têm partes metalicas que não me inspiram confiança devido às possiveis oxidações.
2º Com tubo de 25 que é o que vou utilizar de retorno.

Contudo, vejo que não recomendam o uso de valvulas anti-retorno. No setup apresentado o que utilizariam, se fosse vosso, para evitar um retorno de agua do aquario em casa de perda de electricidade?

Cumprimentos,
Ricardo Costa

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Ricardo
 Se puseres as saídas mais para a superficie e tiveres uma sump alta não precisas da valvula.

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

Viva Pedro!

A minha ideia de ter as saidas tao em baixo é:

1º esconder o tubo por baixo do areão.
2º Esconder as saídas no meio da RV.

A sump que tenho tem 40 de altura.. não é assim tão grande...

Ninguem sabe de alguma loja nacional, que tenha este tipo de valvulas que sejam inteiramente em plastico? (presumo com um tipo de borbuleta em plastico que permite somente a passagem de agua num sentido)

Cumprimentos,
Ricardo Costa.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Mantive um aquario com SCWD por vários anos, sem qualquer problema com a eficiencia esperada e só nao estou usando hoje por pura preguiça  :Whistle:   de fazer a instalação no aquario antigo (montado em fev/98). 
Tentando esclarecer:
O retorno da agua é normalmente feito junto a superfície. Assim alem do recalque é agragado o volume de agua que movimenta a agua de supoerficie ajudando na oxigenação.
Existem várias formas de se lançar a agua, por aqui é normal o uso de um cano final em forma de "L". A parte horizontal do L, fica abaixo do nível da agua, eu normalmente deixo entre 2 e 3 cm. 
Voce deve fazer um furo entre 2 e 4 mm, na parte Vertical do L, a cerca de 1 cm abaixo do nível da agua.

O que vai acontecer, com a bomba funcionando, é que a agua vai sair pelo L e tambem pelo furinho. Quando a bomba para, o sifão vai "ferrar" (como voces dizem e eu adoro o termo) e a agua vai retornar. Mas assim que o nível da agua começar a baixar, o furinho será exposto ao ar e "Bingo" o ar entra pelo furo e "desferra" o sifão. Pronto acabou o retorno.
Calcule o volume de agua adicional que o sump deve abrigar multiplicando a largura do aquario pela profundicade, depois por x cm ( a altura do furinho em relação ao nível de agua) e divida tudo por 1000. 

Nossa, escrevendo assim parece complexo, mas é simples.

Mauricio

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

Viva Mauricio,

Percebi o modo como fazes o retorno (recalque como voces lhe chamam eheh) da agua da sump, de novo para o aquario.

A minha ideia era aquela da imagem em cima, em que os tubos iriam ficar por baixo do areão e a saída (com o tal "L" que falas) no meio da rocha viva.
Em relação à oxigenação da agua, penso que com as bombas que tenho, chega perfeitamente para criar turbolencia à superfice de modo a promover o mesmo.

Se eu optasse por colocar as saídas da agua de retorno mais perto da superficie e com o furo que ja fiz no vidro inferior, teria de passar um tubo por toda a extensão lateral interior, tanto do lado esquerdo como direito do aquario (mais ou menos como isto: |________|) para que a água saísse mais perto da superficie. Como deves compreender iria tornar-se altamente inestético.

As válvulas que a aquaristic.net vende sao estas:


Será que não encontro válvulas destas por cá? Mais baratas? Alguem sabe?

É que com o setup que ja iniciei, vou ser obrigado a usar estas válvulas a não ser que opte por um sistema de closed-loop no lugar onde iria meter o retorno e criar um retorno novo.

Estou mesmo a precisar de ajuda pessoal. Obrigado a quem está a colaborar e a quem quiser colaborar!

Cumprimentos,
Ricardo Costa.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Viva Pedro!
> 
> A minha ideia de ter as saidas tao em baixo é:
> 
> 1º esconder o tubo por baixo do areão.
> 2º Esconder as saídas no meio da RV.
> 
> A sump que tenho tem 40 de altura.. não é assim tão grande...
> 
> ...


 1º O tubo é fácil de esconder debaixo do areão
 2º As saídas mais acima tambem são facilmente escondidas basta furar rocha e enfia-la nos tubos
 3º As saídas mais para cima dão melhor circulação
 4º Essa valvula tem de ter manutenção periodica pois pode ganhar sujidade e quando for precisa não fechar totalmente
 5ª É facil colar vidro à volta da sump para ter por exemplo mais dez cms de altura

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Este tipo de sistema está completamente ultrapassado, além de ser muito perigoso, as válvulas de não retorno são eficientes, até aquela altura em que falham, e aí ficas sem água dentro do aquário.

Actualmente usam-se as colunas secas, por algum motivo deve ser.

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

Viva Carlos,

Eu vou ter coluna seca, com tubo+tubo ladrao. O retorno é qu não vai ser feito via coluna seca (por enquanto... estou a estudar as hipoteses todas). Não queria faze-lo porque iria ter um tubo de pvc à vista, na parte de trás superior do aquário. A outra razao por optar pelo retorno inferior é ganhar no poder da bomba, reduzindo a altura da subida da agua tendo, desta feita, maior litragem/hora e melhor aproveito energético da mesma.

Uma questão pertinente é:

Não existe nenhuma bomba de retorno que tenha este sistema de anti-retorno ou deixaram todas passar água para trás quando param?

Cumprimentos,
Ricardo Costa.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Existir bombas com sistema anti-retorno existem, mas não são aplicáveis aos nossos sistemas.

Quanto ao ganho na altura manometrica da bomba, estás enganado, pois mesmo que o tubo entre por baixo vais ter sempre a mesma coluna de água.

A melhor solução é mesmo a covencional.

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

> Quanto ao ganho na altura manometrica da bomba, estás enganado, pois mesmo que o tubo entre por baixo vais ter sempre a mesma coluna de água.


Hum... não percebi...

Entao se eu tiver um tubo a entrar por baixo, vai puxar-me a agua da sump a, digamos a uns 80/90cm. Se eu tiver um tubo a entrar por cima, vai puxar a agua a uns 120/130cm. Como é que a coluna de água é a mesma? É que nesses 50/60cm de diferença perco logo uns 600/700L/h da bomba, segundo os frabricantes.

Cumps,
Ricardo Costa.

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Hum... não percebi...
> 
> Entao se eu tiver um tubo a entrar por baixo, vai puxar-me a agua da sump a, digamos a uns 80/90cm. Se eu tiver um tubo a entrar por cima, vai puxar a agua a uns 120/130cm. Como é que a coluna de água é a mesma? É que nesses 50/60cm de diferença perco logo uns 600/700L/h da bomba, segundo os frabricantes.
> 
> Cumps,
> Ricardo Costa.


Ricardo a altura da água do aquário também conta, se a entrada fica a 90cm da sump, tens de somar a altura da água do aquário até á superficie.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Vi em tempos nuna grande loja de bricolage umas valvulas de anti retorno da GARDENA que me pareceu serem boas e muito simples.

abraço

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Depois de tantos avisos, acho que podemos, pelo menos eu posso, considerar que voce foi alertado o suficiente para o grande risco que esse sistema com valvula anti-retorno representa.

Mauricio

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

viva Mauricio.

Sim, já desisti de usar a valvula anti-retorno. Nunca pensei que fosse assim tão falível...
Vou arranjar uma maneira de fazer o retorno por cima e utilizar o sistema que mencionaste, pois pareceu-me bastante simples e lógico.

Ao furo que já tinha feito no fundo, readaptei um sistema simples de closed-loop. Sei que também nao é muito famoso, etc, etc... mas foi a maneira que arranjei de solucionar o problema.

Assim o closed-loop vai ficar com 4 saidas no fundo, no meio de RV, com uma bomba de 4000L/h. Depois ainda tenho bombas de circulaçao em cima.

O que acham?

Cumprimentos,
RC

----------


## Miguel Costa

Alo mano,
Desde que nao facas mais furos catastroficos nos vidros do aquario podes fazer o que quiseres eheheheheehehe
( PRIVATE JOKE ENTRE IRMAOS  :HaEbouriffe:  )

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Meu único receio ou senão em relação aos closed-loop é uma possível diferença entre o que é captado pela bomba e o que é empurrado pela mesma. Se essa diferença passar a ser substancial, a bomba começa a cavitar e bolhas serão lançadas no aquario. Do contrário, acredito ser uma solução bem criativa.

Mauricio

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Tenho muito pouca experiencia no caso, mas para o meu aquário também pensei em usar as ditas válvulas pelas mesma razão que tu... entretanto e depois de ler as desvantagens não arrisquei!!

Vê se descobres os dois tubos de retorno que tenho no aquário... :Wink: 



Não pois não??  :Wink: 

Pormenor da coluna seca (as fotos não têm qualidade porque além de não ter jeito, foi tirado só com as actinicas).

----------

